# Redeemer seminary - new President



## Edward (Sep 10, 2015)

We had a thread last summer about some issues at Redeemer Seminary in Dallas. Effective the beginning of September, Martin Ban took over as the new President, and the interim President stepped down. 

http://www.redeemer.edu/rev-martin-ban-appointed-as-the-new-president/


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 10, 2015)

I was told this fellow in his transfer exam took rather total exception to WCF 21.7-8 in his examination.


----------



## Edward (Sep 10, 2015)

Well, some exception in that area isn't uncommon in NTP. I'm not shocked.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 11, 2015)

This was not the same old exception of the recreations clause; to paraphrase a warning made before all discussion was squashed, 'we've never been down this road before''.


----------

